# Amelia Earhart mystery solved?



## Brian G Turner (Sep 13, 2016)

Did Amelia Earhart die a castaway? Eerie evidence suggests she did



> Earhart disappeared from radar on June 2, 1937 over the Pacific Ocean
> 
> She was trying to find Howland Island, near Honolulu
> 
> ...


----------



## 2DaveWixon (Sep 14, 2016)

Brian Turner said:


> Did Amelia Earhart die a castaway? Eerie evidence suggests she did



I don't recall that I've ever heard about those purported radio transmissions, before... Interesting, if true.

But why was this called "eerie"? Have I missed some supernatural aspect of this?


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 17, 2016)

Brian Turner said:


> Did Amelia Earhart die a castaway? Eerie evidence suggests she did




It's very plausible .


----------



## hopewrites (Sep 17, 2016)

Eerie probably because explanations regarding her disappearance are always prefaced with "eerie."

Of course the ones I've heard range from alien abduction to still alive today.

Perhaps it's eerily mundane.


----------



## 2DaveWixon (Sep 17, 2016)

hopewrites said:


> Eerie probably because explanations regarding her disappearance are always prefaced with "eerie."
> 
> Of course the ones I've heard range from alien abduction to still alive today.
> 
> Perhaps it's eerily mundane.



I'm waiting for the story that reports that she's been seen alive yet today, apparently trying to keep out of the spotlight...maybe hanging out with Elvis...


----------



## Dave (Sep 17, 2016)

Well, someone was needed to fly Elvis' WWII Bomber and land it on the Moon.
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/9/94/Sunday_Sport.jpg

More seriously, it is quite plausible that she crashed trying to land on a small uninhabited island. Why did no one believe these radio calls were real though? They sound less likely. 

"Eerie" is just to make you read the article. It worked didn't it? Would you have read it if it had said:
"Did Amelia Earhart die a castaway? Mundane evidence suggests she did."


----------



## 2DaveWixon (Sep 17, 2016)

Dave said:


> "Eerie" is just to make you read the article. It worked didn't it? Would you have read it if it had said:
> "Did Amelia Earhart die a castaway? Mundane evidence suggests she did."



*blush*


----------

